# Fisherman's Wharf



## Fisherman's Wharf (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the questions and comments. We are shooting to get boats in by the first week of March, weather permitting of course, we will keep everyone posted on the start dates! please feel free to ask quetions on here or email us at [email protected], or [email protected]! We are taking reservations for this spring, click on our tab to the right and it will take you to the website. We will be changing webservers soon so please be patient if the link does not take you there right away, just call or email us. We look forward to seeing you all again this year, and look forward to a GREAT fishing season as usual!


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking for some help maybe just a little advise. Bought a 21' sportcraft to fish lake erie with. I have fished erie and fell in love and had to have my own means for the lake. My 18' bass boat is not enough for me out there. so I searched for a couple of yrs. and got what I needed. So kinda of looking for some advise not just about fishing so much but I will greatly take it but just looking for advise on the lake in general. This yr will be my first time on the lake as captin of my own dream. I have 25 yrs. of boat ownership with plenty of experience but not on lake erie. and I know there is a difference. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

What will be your home port or area? Or will you trailer ?

What species are you interested in, and if walleyes, what method are you going to tackle first?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

First, you should invest in a towing service, can be very costly if ya don't have it, 77.00 a year is good karma, believe me. Second, get a GPS, it is invaluable on erie. If ya dock your boat, not so bad, but if ya run the shoreline , launching at different locations, that shoreline can look intimidating 190 miles out !!! You will be fine up there, just use your head and remember , quarter the waves in rough water, you will get it on erie !! Mike


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I owned an early 90's, 21' Sportcraft for years. The boat was a tank, and that hull handled Lake Erie very well. You state you have 25 yrs boating experience so don't let lady Erie intimidate you, but do be very respectful while you learn how your new to you boat handles the varying wave conditions. It's not so much the actual height of the waves, but the close frequency of them that can be challenging. If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask and they will be answered. Enjoy learning your new ride.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

The species will be walleye. Method- however I can catch fish. I am set up for trolling with spoons, harnesess and cranks behind dipseys, jets and small planner boards. Would enjoy some drift fishing also. I also have 3 electric downriggers but I dont know how usefull they are on erie. I will trailer my boat but would like to find a good place to leave it close by the lake for summer. Area western basin then maybe a trip to central. Thanks for any help.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes on the towing service, I have been looking at that Boat US. Good advice and well recieved. Gps I have with my Hummingbird, I hope it will be ok. Thanks for the response. I am sure I will have a hundred questions. I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

marine radio in working order a must have also.

the downriggers have their place in central basin mid summer on.

keep asking questions.much more to be said on this topic for sure.

Good luck this year!


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Got marine radio with boat 11 okuma reels with dipsey rods and some downrigger rods, 150 cranks 50 harnesses a ton of spoons, dipseys 3 new nin box cannon electric downriggers, 2 depth finders ,flare gun, 2 anchors just totally loaded.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

All good, but when do you want to start. I mean if the weather is good when will your 1st trip be? If early do you want to jig or troll. If you want to troll what's the slowest speed your boat will go.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> All good, but when do you want to start. I mean if the weather is good when will your 1st trip be? If early do you want to jig or troll. If you want to troll what's the slowest speed your boat will go.


Not sure if I will be able to go untill may. Maybe late April not sure. Right now I can only get the speed to 2.5 to 3.0. I am wanting to get trolling bags, to slow her down. What speeds do I need to get to and do you have any suggestions to trolling bags and their size. And as far as jigging. what types of jigs and sizes are good. Boat size is a 21' sportcraft cuddy (trolling bag size)


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Vitalshot. I had a '83 21' sportcraft that i used 24" trolling bags and got down to 1.2 mph with them. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

SPOONFEEDER said:


> Vitalshot. I had a '83 21' sportcraft that i used 24" trolling bags and got down to 1.2 mph with them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


 Thanks for info what kind of trolling bags were they and what motor did you have in your 83. and how did it handle


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the 24" bags from amishoutfitters.
Boat was the 210 Fisherman with 130hp I/O. Handling was good. Little under powered for the weight of that boat. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

to get back on base Fishermans Wharf has trolling bags and all equipment you will need to fish Erie.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

SPOONFEEDER said:


> I had the 24" bags from amishoutfitters.
> Boat was the 210 Fisherman with 130hp I/O. Handling was good. Little under powered for the weight of that boat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


 Amishoutfitters I have been told those are the ones to buy. Mine has 170 HP. 
Thanks for info.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

jay2k said:


> to get back on base Fishermans Wharf has trolling bags and all equipment you will need to fish Erie.


They carry the Amishoutfitters Buggy Bags I bought a set there last year.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Amish Outfitters heaviest duty (and best) bags are called Beefy Bags.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

VitalShot said:


> Not sure if I will be able to go untill may. Maybe late April not sure. Right now I can only get the speed to 2.5 to 3.0. I am wanting to get trolling bags, to slow her down. What speeds do I need to get to and do you have any suggestions to trolling bags and their size. And as far as jigging. what types of jigs and sizes are good. Boat size is a 21' sportcraft cuddy (trolling bag size)


AS far as jigging.....

Need to keep drift speed under 2.0. I like 1.5 

I most often use a 5/8 oz jig,my favorite is #293 from captainhooks tackle which are for sale in most shops around port clinton.on rough days i'll kick it up to 3/4 oz.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> Amish Outfitters heaviest duty (and best) bags are called Beefy Bags.


can you use these bags for drift or do I need a drift sock? Walt


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

They are pricier than most drift bags (because the are much heavier duty), but they'd work fine. You'd never wear they out.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Make sure your flares are up to date also.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Just curious and looking for an update. Is the Wharf open for business this week? Looking to maybe come up on Friday weather depending


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman's Wharf (Apr 6, 2011)

We will be open working on inventory this weekend, stop in and see us, we are working on when to open regular hours, but weekends for sure! We have everything you need! Please call or email us!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Fisherman's Wharf said:


> We will be open working on inventory this weekend, stop in and see us, we are working on when to open regular hours, but weekends for sure! We have everything you need! Please call or email us!


Finally have a job after over two years and I ready to start living again. So to get a jump on the season I am considering going out on one of your head boats once they are in with the wife while our boat is still in storage.

So, do the head boats target walleye this early and what are your rates?


----------



## Fisherman's Wharf (Apr 6, 2011)

Weather has not been good, we will keep you posted to a start date. Thank you!


----------



## Fisherman's Wharf (Apr 6, 2011)

We do jig for walleye in the spring. Our rates this year:
Weekdays for adults(16-60) $38.00, seniors and children $35.00
Weekends for everyone is $42.00
As of now we will not be adding a fuel surcharge, even though fuel rates are so high!
Please call us with any questions or to make your reservation! 419-734-9002


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Fisherman's Wharf said:


> We do jig for walleye in the spring. Our rates this year:
> Weekdays for adults(16-60) $38.00, seniors and children $35.00
> Weekends for everyone is $42.00
> As of now we will not be adding a fuel surcharge, even though fuel rates are so high!
> Please call us with any questions or to make your reservation! 419-734-9002


Thanks for the info. We'll be waiting.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Fisherman's Wharf said:


> We do jig for walleye in the spring. Our rates this year:
> Weekdays for adults(16-60) $38.00, seniors and children $35.00
> Weekends for everyone is $42.00
> As of now we will not be adding a fuel surcharge, even though fuel rates are so high!
> Please call us with any questions or to make your reservation! 419-734-9002


How many people do you allow on your head boats FW? And can you make reservations or is it first come, first on the boat? Thanks


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

Fisherman's Wharf said:


> We do jig for walleye in the spring. Our rates this year:
> Weekdays for adults(16-60) $38.00, seniors and children $35.00
> Weekends for everyone is $42.00
> As of now we will not be adding a fuel surcharge, even though fuel rates are so high!
> Please call us with any questions or to make your reservation! 419-734-9002





Bluewalleye said:


> How many people do you allow on your head boats FW? And can you make reservations or is it first come, first on the boat? Thanks


I think they answered one of your questions already.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> How many people do you allow on your head boats FW? And can you make reservations or is it first come, first on the boat? Thanks


25 to 30. You can call for reservations. It doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> 25 to 30. You can call for reservations. It doesn't cost you anything.


Thanks guys. That sounds like a pretty kool thing to do when the jig bite is on... which should start next weekend. With the way the weather sounds for this week.


----------

